# Do I Separate Mother from Fry in Nursery Tank?



## rlecocq (Feb 17, 2011)

One of my Cichlids just delivered a brood of fry.
Two of the fry have been released and the female may still be holding the others.

I do not feel like stripping the fry. Can I move the mother into the Nursery tank and wait for her to release any fry she is holding before moving her back into the main tank?

Also, in the future, How soon after I expect a female is holding should I wait before moving her into the nursery tank?

Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

What species fish are we talking about? And what size tank and tankmates?


----------



## rlecocq (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe it is Melanochromis joanjohnsonae . Tank is 46 gal.
The nursery tank is 10 gal. Small, but since it is in my work office, it will have to do for now.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, well let's see if the malawi folks will jump in.


----------



## rlecocq (Feb 17, 2011)

As for tankmates, there are Rusties, labs, zebras and and crabos.
17 fish in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes and 18 days.

Yes you can move her to another tank to spit the rest. Are you sure there are more?

I move moms at about day 18 and they hold on average 28 days.


----------



## rlecocq (Feb 17, 2011)

This being the first time I've had a female deliver fry, I did not even know she was pregnant.
Her mouth is still purple, so does this mean she may still be holding others?
I was thinking of transferring her to the nursery and see what happens.
If she had other food available in the nursery and released all of her fry, would she possibly eat her young? 
If she is not likely to eat her young, then I would put her in the nursery for a while.

Rick


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

She will eat them starting about 48 hours after she spits them.


----------



## rlecocq (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess that's why people strip the fry.
You always read about how mouthbrooders will protect their young.
From what you are saying, this isn't always true, even if the female is fed.
Thanks for your advise. I will separate her soon after she releases.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When they say mouthbrooders protect their young, they mean the period of time when they carry the fry in their mouths. Once they are out, it is over. :thumb:

Substrate brooders among the Tangs protect their young the way you are thinking. My caudos attack the Python quite vigorously when they have eggs/fry in the tank.


----------

